# show pics (lots of pics)



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ziva took 2nd 1st 1st (third judge REALLY liked her)
in grand champ selection line up
[attachment=15:3s4k9yed]IMG_0210.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=16:3s4k9yed]IMG_0223.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=8:3s4k9yed]IMG_0230.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]

Sadie went 3rd 3rd 3rd (the does ahead of her went grand and reserve in all three rings)
[attachment=14:3s4k9yed]IMG_0207.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=13:3s4k9yed]IMG_0213.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=12:3s4k9yed]IMG_0216.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]

Spirit was 2nd 5th 6th (I didnt show her in the last two rings so I dont believe she was shown to her best ability sadly  )
[attachment=11:3s4k9yed]IMG_0188.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=10:3s4k9yed]IMG_0245.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=9:3s4k9yed]IMG_0250.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]

Boots 2nd 2nd 1st (I shaved him for the last show)
[attachment=3:3s4k9yed]IMG_0199.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=2:3s4k9yed]IMG_0271.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=1:3s4k9yed]IMG_0274.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=0:3s4k9yed]IMG_0276.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]

Showed my friends goats

Ally was like 5th and 6th and then for sure 2nd (in same class as Ziva)
[attachment=7:3s4k9yed]IMG_0234.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=6:3s4k9yed]IMG_0237.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]

Sampson 3rd, 5th 2nd
[attachment=5:3s4k9yed]IMG_0254.JPG[/attachment:3s4k9yed]
[attachment=4:3s4k9yed]IMG_0258.jpg[/attachment:3s4k9yed]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the great placings!! They all look wonderful!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow great job on all of them! :thumb: Especially Ziva the Diva :wink:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats on the placings and good pics.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

great job....congrats~~!!  :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They all did well....and they look GREAT!

Ziva has really filled out!!! :thumbup: 
Sadie has the "rear" udder that I like to see...nice separation and great teat placement.

Congratulations :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would like to see a higher rear udder on Sadie but it may come as she fills more and as she freshens - she is only on her second


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did very well...with your beautiful goats....congrats .... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats, sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! The goats look great! I love the before/after clipping pics of Boots, too cute!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:stars: Beautiful babies!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I love your pictures!! Cool show!! I am excited to get ready for our 1st show soon


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, great show.


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are beautiful! Congrats on the good placings!


----------

